# [HTML5] Eure Meinung zum HTML5 Aufbau



## mOnis (17. Dezember 2012)

Moinsen,

wie findet ihr mein Aufbau einer HTML5-Seite in dem Fall? Ich mache öfters Seiten und habe natürlich auch Seite wo der Aufbau anders ist, aber vom Prinzip her benutzte ich den selber Aufbaue mit den Tags.

In dem Fall ist die Komplette Seite nur eine Seite, deswegen habe ich kein Main-<header> und keine <nav>.


```
<!DOCTYPE html>
<html>
<head>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=utf-8" />
<title>Beispiel</title>

<link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="css/styles.css">
</head>

<body>
<section id="beispiel_wrapper">
   <section id="beispiel_wrapper_main-site">
    	<article id="beispiel_wrapper_content">
            <header class="article_header">
                <p>Überschrift</p>
            </header>
            
            <article class="article_content">
                <p>Inhalt</p>
            </article>
            
            <footer class="article_footer">
                <p>Comments</p>
            </footer>
        </article>

        <footer id="beispiel_footer">
            <span>Copyright © 2012 - Beispiel.DEeu</span>
        </footer>    
    </section>

</section>
</body>
</html>
```

Bin für Meinungen und Vorschläge immer offen. Weiß einer zufähllig ob Suchmaschinen die IDs und Klassen ingnorieren?

Verwendet ihr noch <div>'s oder fast garnicht mehr; wenn ja wann?

Grüße,
mOnis


----------



## harryman (17. Dezember 2012)

Hi,

ich würde deinen "beispiel_footer" ganz nach unten nehmen.


----------



## BocaSpanky (9. Januar 2013)

http://html5boilerplate.com/


----------

